# AVG vs McAfee



## mrbizness1

I recently purchased a new computer with XP Media edition. It came with 15 months of McAfee security center which I can extend to 24 months for $10.00. I also have about 8 months left of an AVG subscription.
I like AVG because I could also run the free zone alarm at the same time which I can't seem to do with the McAfee. I access the internet via a cable modem and like the zone alarm logo that changes color, letting me know when my computer goes on the web.
I am looking to get some feedback on either program
thanks


----------



## Spatcher

I say switch to AVG. My dad had some trouble when his McAfee subscription ran out, they kept billing him. He eventually got it straightened, but IMO AVG is a better quality product.


----------



## Terrister

McAfee is garbage. I have seen many a computer running McAfee get infected. Sometimes McAfee will tell you, but not do anything about it. Other times it never sees it. 

Avg is not perfect. But is is much better than McAfee. No one antivirus program will catch 100% of the viruses. That is why it is important to run antispyware software also. On top of that, if the computer starts acting strange, do an online virus scan.


----------



## crazijoe

Uninstall McAfee.


----------



## whodat

ewido and adaware do a nice job on spyware, one finds items the other doesnt, and visa versa.


----------



## keymaker

get rid of mcafee definitely. AVG rocks!!!


----------



## Guest

I would prefer the virus in my system then the joke " McAfee " . At least that way i would now what hit me.


----------



## mrbizness1

Thanks everyone for your responses, I installed AVG, Zone Alarm and deleted 
McAfee.


----------

